# What do you lube your tools with?



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just curious what everyone uses to lube up their tools, if at all. I personally use 3-1 oil to lube up my boxes and angle tools. Ive worked for guys that use wd-40 but I will not use it on my tools as Ive heard it eats away at the rubber and plastic parts. Ive used bazooka oil as well, just kind of exspensive and my supply store doesnt stock it.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I used to use wd-40. After talking to a guy at Drywall Master when I purchased a set of new tools, he told me to lube the rubbers with pam cooking spray. It works pretty good.

Supposedly wd-40 swells any rubber parts and pam doesn't.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Pam works good. I use a product called fluid film, it works great and doesn't dry up sticky like pam.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just dip boxes in water to get seals wet works just fine. Sprayer handles I'll use a 3-1 oil.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

k/y


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

10w-30, I have plenty around when you own a ford ranger


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

moore said:


> k/y


I mean your drywall box not your old lady's box. :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Read this thread, Lanox is the best, all else is junk:thumbsup:


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/bazooka-lubricant-222/


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive heard of people using vasoline, motor oil, olive oil, cooking spray, silicone spray, ect. pretty much anything but wd-40. I know for a fact that WD tears up your rubber on the gaskets and wheels.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Lightly grease everything you can and wipe it all down with a clean rag .. works great on gaskets and keeps the tools ready for the next job. wont dry up and last for along time. I do this to inside of my boxes. cleanup is quicker..and the tools run smoother as well. You can tell the difference..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

ns005 said:


> I mean your drywall box not your old lady's box. :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


>


i love that smilie!


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> 10w-30, I have plenty around when you own a ford ranger


LMAO I know just what you mean man! The one I had a few years ago kept breaking the rings & pumping oil into the breather. 2 rebuilt engines later I sold that POS & never looked back. 

BTW I use a 20w-50 motor oil on my zooka & it runs smooth as silk.


----------



## ndtaper (Jan 29, 2011)

We always use murphys oil soap


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Go with Silicon spray


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Wd -40 nothing but I've been looking for 55 gallon drums :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've always used silicon spray but a couple of weeks ago I spotted a can of pams spray-on canola oil in the kitchen and thought there's no harm in trying it, much much better than silicon, you can even lick your box clean with this stuff.....I know what you are thinking :sneaky2:, so unless there's any longer term problems with it I'll keep using it.
Another thing I found with lubes is that lanacote is not the same as lanox, they are both lanolin based but lanacote in a spraycan collects dirt and leaves a thick tacky film on your tools and is more suited to weather protection, where lanox is more like an oily lube and not as thick and greasy.
Would be interesting to hear if anyone has had any bad experiences with there tool lube interfering with paint?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Would be interesting to hear if anyone has had any bad experiences with there tool lube interfering with paint?


:yes::yes::yes: Motor oil will, don't ever accidentally spill a jug a jug all over the wall. We had to resort to the homer Simpson rules of survival at work!!!

1) It was like that when I got here
2) blame it on the guy that can't speak english
3) good idea boss

Thank god the drywallers didn't speak english:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ky on your tool.......s is quite good 


Well come on, Someone had to say it so it may as well be me :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been using olive oil. 
Any oil is better than no oil.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Pam works good. I use a product called fluid film, it works great and doesn't dry up sticky like pam.


I use this stuff too....seems to work ok but has a strong odor...maybe it's my tool...lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I've always used silicon spray but a couple of weeks ago I spotted a can of pams spray-on canola oil in the kitchen and thought there's no harm in trying it, much much better than silicon, you can even lick your box clean with this stuff.....I know what you are thinking :sneaky2:, so unless there's any longer term problems with it I'll keep using it.
> Another thing I found with lubes is that lanacote is not the same as lanox, they are both lanolin based but lanacote in a spraycan collects dirt and leaves a thick tacky film on your tools and is more suited to weather protection, where lanox is more like an oily lube and not as thick and greasy.
> Would be interesting to hear if anyone has had any bad experiences with there tool lube interfering with paint?



thanks Kiwi think I will try that, bought a can of Teflon spray just the other day, no sooner some f'er put the glove on it.......:blink:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*pam? euh ok....*

ill steal the one from the kitchen to try tomorow !!! my wife is gonna get pissed !!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> ill steal the one from the kitchen to try tomorow !!! my wife is gonna get pissed !!!


I think Pam is just canola oil in a convenient can.


----------



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

Silicon spray all the way.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

WD (probably already mentioned) just a real light mist


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Pam works good. I use a product called fluid film, it works great and doesn't dry up sticky like pam.


http://www.kellsportproducts.com/AS&NAS.html

Is this what you are talking about, Aaron?

Good stuff!


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.kellsportproducts.com/AS&NAS.html
> 
> Is this what you are talking about, Aaron?
> 
> Good stuff!


Yes Tim, It's the best I've found so far. A little pricey but worth it.


----------



## Kp keller (Feb 10, 2021)

betterdrywall said:


> Lightly grease everything you can and wipe it all down with a clean rag .. works great on gaskets and keeps the tools ready for the next job. wont dry up and last for along time. I do this to inside of my boxes. cleanup is quicker..and the tools run smoother as well. You can tell the difference..


----------



## Kp keller (Feb 10, 2021)

Lightly grease with what then run down for boxes and a box pump


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

ns005 said:


> Just curious what everyone uses to lube up their tools, if at all. I personally use 3-1 oil to lube up my boxes and angle tools. Ive worked for guys that use wd-40 but I will not use it on my tools as Ive heard it eats away at the rubber and plastic parts. Ive used bazooka oil as well, just kind of exspensive and my supply store doesnt stock it.


Almost any type of oil, soap in a pinch😒


----------

